# "Marley & Me" movie



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Just wanted to get some feedback from the members of this forum about the movie, "Marley & Me" which opened on Christmas Day.

I have read the book. I guess I will have to wait until the movie comes out on DVD because the film isn't open-captioned for the Deaf in my area.

If you have seen the movie, what are your thoughts on it? 

Thanks for any feedback you can offer at this time.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My husband and I went to see the movie on Christmas, I thought it was a very heartfelt, life of a dog movie. I haven't read the book so I don't have anything to compare it to. If it makes any difference, both my husband and me spent the last quarter of the movie sobbing.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I read the book and I can tell from the previews they messed up part of the story making it so the Grogans had never owned dogs before so I think the movie tries to make them out to be clueless amateur dog owners a little more than I'd like, especially since that's not the point of the story at all. But it still looks like they kept some of the best parts (like when Marleys escaping from the moving car held in only by the husband, oh man, that cracks me up!). I want to see it very soon, it looks amazing.


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved the book but was afraid the movie would be a big disappointment. I've read on a couple of forums that people loved the movie, even those who read the book......so I'm going next week.

I tried to find the eulogy that John Grogan wrote about Marley......I read the book when it first came out & quite easily found & read the eulogy. It was beautiful. I wanted to post it for people who read the book or had seen the movie. I spent a lot of time but found out that it's in the archives of the Philadelphia Inquirer....when I went to register, I was asked for my payment method......NOT!

So unless somebody can find it elsewhere, I'm afraid I can't post it. What a bummer.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I read the book - and sobbed thru the end of it....so, since it sounds like the movie will set me off too, I'll wait for DVD. I hate crying in public (I can't seem to cry quietly!)...I don't expect it to be completely true to the book - they never are - but I have heard from some friends that it is still an excellent movie, for dog lovers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I wanted to thank everyone who took the time to share their thoughts on the movie. I'll catch it when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't go see this movie in theaters! I'm a terrible talker through movies anyway, but when it comes to one where they've changed a bunch of the little details, I feel the need to point them out to my boyfriend almost every time. And this movie has quite a few changed details! It was still good, they really detracted from one of the book's overall morals: that even if you're an experience dog owner who gets a purebred from a reputable breeder, it doesn't guarantee you a perfect dog and that dog ownership can be very hard. 

That's not the reason you shouldn't see it though, it's because I still bawled my eyes out through the last 15 or so minutes of it and I hate crying in public. Good thing I thought ahead and didn't wear make up today. But I guess that's up to each individual person. 

Overall it was a good movie and stayed relatively true to the book.


----------

